# Centerline style



## olblugoat (Aug 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of their Goat with this style of wheel? Any company would be great. 
I would assume after having done some research that Centerlines are out of the question do to a sizing issue.

Thanks


----------



## PrinzII (Mar 31, 2007)

Although the Auto/Drag is a nice rim, you are correct in stating that they would not have the size for the GTO. The largest diameter I have seen is (maybe) 17".


----------

